# 2 fresh IT jobs in Sydney!



## Happyjohn (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey friends, i just found jobs for you:

Senior Quality Engineer

Job Description:
We are seeking a Senior Quality Engineer who will be responsible for helping ensure product quality, through the planning and execution of product testing, and/or process/product standards compliance. This person will work on the Revenue Cycle Management products. This person may have direct involvement in manual or automated test efforts or in developing and managing compliance to standards for process or product quality. Depending on the need and skill level, there may be more technical and/or planning and leadership dimensions to this role.

careerict(DOT)com/display-job/47/Senior-Quality-Engineer.html?searchId=1358117798.44&page=1



Senior Business Consultant

Requirement Details:
Title: Senior Business Consultant
Location: Sydney, Australia
Start Date: ASAP
Position: Fulltime/Permanent
Salary Part: Negotiable/ Depend on the Experience.
Our client is a leading Global ICT services organisation with a need for a Senior Business consultant with experience in delivering business consulting solutions and outcomes to clients in areas such as technology roadmap development, business case requirements definition, discovery, and baseline creation.
We are seeking an individual who has an understanding and the experience of global and regional issues, trends and opportunities across industry sectors, specifically selling and delivering business consulting services to join this prestigious company.. 

careerict(DOT)com/display-job/37/Senior-Business-Consultant.html?searchId=1358117798.44&page=1


----------

